# 16/17 Recap (Pic Heavy)



## hrstille (Feb 2, 2017)

It was an up and down season for us. I mean a real grind. We didn't let it get the best of us. We had a great time with old friends and new one. We battled some of the worst weather I've seen. We had 4" of ice one day and sunburns the next. Overall we had a great time and made some great memories. Lord willing I'll start the grind again come November.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pictures of some great hunts.Looks like fun with friends.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice pics!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good looking pictures.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 3, 2017)

Great Season!


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice pics !!!! How did u get them to all post at once ??? I was gonna post some pics but I have to do 1 at a time


----------



## hrstille (Feb 3, 2017)

flatsmaster said:


> Nice pics !!!! How did u get them to all post at once ??? I was gonna post some pics but I have to do 1 at a time



I just uploaded all of them in the attachments


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 4, 2017)

Well done and great pics!!!!


----------



## Hunter247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Good looking pics. Looks like y'all wore out the pintails


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice pics.


----------

